

Product Creation: Have you got what it takes? - ThJ
http://nordicnerd.blogspot.no/2012/08/thoughts-on-product-creation.html

======
ThJ
I hadn't planned on posting any articles to Hacker News at first, but after I
wrote this blog post (mostly just to distill my own thoughts) I realized that
it might be of interest to other people, so here it is!

